# PSA: Specialized Levo Turbo wiring harness failure



## camus (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi All. I have a 2016 Specialized Levo Turbo Expert I bought on the secondary market.

I've had an intermittent problem where the motor would seem to lose power intermittently. It was very subtle at first - almost as if the power was changed to eco by itself. The the motor would cut out completely here and there. Then it failed completely.

I was very worried at the prospect of an expensive repair (correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the Specialized warranty only applies to the original purchaser).

I did some troubleshooting and, as it turns out, one of the female connectors on the wiring harness to the battery some how got stretched out/compromised. I put a piece of alum foil in there and, wallah! Fixed and the motor was back to consistent full power.

See pic. As having a piece of foil is probably not best practice I've put in a request to my LBS to order a new harness. Still no word of ETA or price. Nevertheless, hope this post helps someone out.


----------



## oldfatdudenicebike (Nov 2, 2018)

camus! Thank you, it worked!

thanks for posting this - my levo expert is about 800 miles in, and was just cutting out... very frustrated was not enough to express my disappointment.... and, to my delight, your solution worked! when i inspected the harness and the female holes, i noticed they were wallowed out... your aluminum foil solution was the trick and i will always carry a wade in my camelback from now on. thanks again. oldfatdudenicebike


----------



## Henry Hester (Jun 10, 2017)

I’ve got a cable ordered. There is a UK group selling a slightly longer one for £75. I’ll try the foil in the meantime. Click below for the link...

https://www.freeborn.co.uk/specialized-turbo-levo-motor-to-battery-harness


----------



## oldfatdudenicebike (Nov 2, 2018)

Henry, can you let us know if the longer cable worked out please - ofd


----------



## Henry Hester (Jun 10, 2017)

Yes, it’s a little looser. It’s a “in the tool box” spare part y’all need. Your LBS will either warranty or sell you one for about $100. If they warranty and install, MAKE SURE they don’t route the cable through the holding clip. Use the clip to zip-tie the cable to the side. The clip is too tight and somehow pinches the cable into not communicating between battery and motor. Against Guru Chris at UK Berkshire Cycles, I actually eliminated the clip post and let the cable hang. Carry a spare for you and loved ones in need.


----------



## rleigh786 (4 mo ago)

Need to order a new harness as mine keeps cutting out as well


----------

